# query to the lovely FFA's...



## coyote wild (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry for the generic topic title, but I wasn't sure what else to put in it.

It's no secret that a lot of guys are turned on by the idea of a fat, lazy woman. Someone who refuses to walk a few feet, and when she does gets winded and demands a doughnut to compensate.

From what I can tell, not a lot of FFA's like this in their BHMs. They seem to prefer a guy who is big (tall, wide, stocky) but not necessarily "fat." No man boobs and a round, yet hard, gut. And definitely not a guy who is unfit to jog 15 feet. Am I completely wrong? 

I'm just curious to see the women "weigh in" on the whole attraction to "laziness." Are any of you attracted by lazy, out-of-shape guys? And while I'm at it, are any of you attracted to fat to the extent that guys are? I mean, do you fantasize about a guy that's too big to leave a room?

Keep in mind, I don't _really_ mean "in real life." I mean mostly fantasy-wise. 



.....Wow, this question got really convuluted.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Feb 11, 2006)

Even in my fantasies, I typically like guys to be at least semi-active. He can get winded climbing the stairs, but that doesn't mean he won't do it, and he'll run if he has to, even if it's not very fast. I love BHM, but I also like the idea of a man that can do things with me, travel, and not have his body restrict him from being an active part of his/our live(s). 

Maybe it's because my boyfriend (even though he's not very big at 6'2 and 225) is the one sof the laziest men I know, and people tend to fantasize about things we don't have in real life. O

-Fortune Cookie


----------



## missaf (Feb 11, 2006)

Great topic, thanks for posting this!

It's not laziness that I'm attracted to-- it's just the size and personality of the man. Like Cookie said, he's got to be able to move when he needs to, he's got to be able to do things and keep up with what I do. It's a preference of activity level really. I prefer a man that can keep up with me, but who has a belly to match, too 

I am attracted to fat, on both sides of the fence, but laziness isn't where it's at to me. I'm pretty damn active, so are my friends even though we carry bellies and some nice T&A


----------



## Melian (Feb 12, 2006)

I totally agree with missaf. 

I will add that enjoying lazy days with a man can be great, but you just can't let everyday turn into one of those days.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 12, 2006)

My Bf is 560 and I'm 120, so there is a big difference in our physical stamina. I try to get him to walk as much is as comfortable to keep his mobility and strenghth up, so as he gains he will still stay mobile. Using a cart at Walmart or parking really close are good weighs to know his limitations. One day totally lazy would be great, but still want him to keep his mobility and strength up as he gains. We look forward to one day purchasing a scooter, when he can't drive anymore!:smitten:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well the last time I weighed I was around 560lbs. I am very active because I coach football. I do spend a lot of time doing nothing but watching tv, but I still get up and do stuff because I don't want to get to the point where I can not do anything at all.


----------



## pattycake (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't find laziness an attractive quality in anyone. Of course, a lazy night in front of the tv every now and then is fine (especially if you've got a cuddly couch companion!) but there's something about a fat man in motion that just gets me. And a fat man dancing is just the best! 
I guess that according to traditional gender stereotypes, the doting wife waits on her man hand and foot, so a woman flipping that around and being fat and lazy is almost a feminist statement. But a lazy man (fat or not) may come across as nothing more than a slob, especially if he's making a woman do everything for him.
I like 'serving my man' occasionally (even _I'm_ cringing!) but when _I_ want to, not because he's not willing or able to do anything for himself. And I'd want him to be willing and able to wait on me sometimes too.


----------



## ruby (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't associate FAT with LAZY. Personally, I find a man with extra meat on his bones to be more sensual. I am attracted to the look and feel of extra weight. I enjoy a man who enjoys food, but to me LAZY is a turn off. I enjoy going out and am looking for a partner who will join me.


----------



## sweetjul (Feb 14, 2006)

New here, but I don't think it matters about laziness "fantasy-wise". As long as it doesn't matter to the guy either. Heck, in your fantasies anything goes. And in real life it shouldn't matter either, because you're already accepting that person in your life as they are. There's my two cents Coyote! :smitten:


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 17, 2006)

hmm I'm definitely one for active BHM. I took a trip to Cali and went on a hike up a mountain with a guy I'd say to be 300-350 lbs. He not only kept up, but lead the way. 
I ONLY like big men, which goes great for this board. However, I ONLY like active men. Don't get me wrong, I can spend days just watching smallville, buffy, or an anime series in bed. I just have spurts of energy also.

I was *REALLY* sad that a skydiving place I went to had a weight max of 225 lbs. My guy didn't even weigh that when we MET.
I went skydiving and he couldn't


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 18, 2006)

Ruby, Pattycake, and (especially) FreneticFangs have already more or less covered what I was about to say. 

But may I add that while I'm certainly guilty of favoring stocky, broad-shouldered, firm-fleshed six-footers, I _do_ like them to be well-upholstered? (I _adore_ love handles. And hard beer bellies make me cringe.)

-Qit


----------



## ffaboots (Feb 18, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> Are any of you attracted by lazy, out-of-shape guys? And while I'm at it, are any of you attracted to fat to the extent that guys are? I mean, do you fantasize about a guy that's too big to leave a room?



I do fantasize about a guy that's too big to leave a room, but IRL it's too unrealistic to consider. For work, I need a significant other who can go out and do at least some things socially. My BF and I run into problems sometimes because he has trouble walking long distances, is too big to fit into seats a lot of places, and really can't go on a plane unless we can angle it so he has two seats. 

But yeah, in my fantasies a lot of things are different: neither of our families disapproves of his weight, he doesn't have to work, and we have piles of money so that I can cook for/feed him all the time. A girl can dream!


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> hmm I'm definitely one for active BHM. I took a trip to Cali and went on a hike up a mountain with a guy I'd say to be 300-350 lbs. He not only kept up, but lead the way.
> I ONLY like big men, which goes great for this board. However, I ONLY like active men. Don't get me wrong, I can spend days just watching smallville, buffy, or an anime series in bed. I just have spurts of energy also.
> 
> I was *REALLY* sad that a skydiving place I went to had a weight max of 225 lbs. My guy didn't even weigh that when we MET.
> I went skydiving and he couldn't



Hey--offtopic, BUT: was this for a tandem jump place, or...?

(I've always wanted to skydive but I do wonder if weight is an issue)


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hey--offtopic, BUT: was this for a tandem jump place, or...?
> 
> (I've always wanted to skydive but I do wonder if weight is an issue)



My ex went (supposedly that was probably a lie too) but anyways he said he just made it under the 250 pound limit. 

I really wanna go hang gliding..soar with the birds...sigh...yeah this is gonna happen..LOL


----------



## PolarKat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hey--offtopic, BUT: was this for a tandem jump place, or...?
> 
> (I've always wanted to skydive but I do wonder if weight is an issue)



My friends are into this, so I posed the question (note: I'm just repeating) Most places can do tandem up to about 250lb, and a few have equipment up to 270-280lb, but that's the upper limit, also cost increases dramatically by weight. There also physical issues condition & proportions. So it's best to visit a local place and talk them about it.


----------



## inertia (Feb 21, 2006)

hi- i'm new to this board. hope i'm not butting in... for my part, i love man-boobs- i think they're one of the sexiest things about a really fat guy- and i love the idea of a totally sedentary, passive, male feedee who is only interested in eating and growing fatter. of course, like the others, i'd have to agree that in reality i like to have my man very fat but mobile enough to, say, go to see bands with me or help me carry my bags (for example!) up from the car to my flat. when it comes to fantasy, however, i wouldn't have him able to stand...


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah fantasy is basically what i was looking for. i mean, i fantasize about my girlfriend being too big to move, but i would never want that to happen to her in real life. she's too energetic and full of energy and i would die if i didnt see that in her anymore.

thanks for all the replies, by the way.

and i've always wanted to go sky diving before i die. i weigh about 200 (probably 205, now). i never thought of a weight limit. i guess i should lay off the girl scout cookies for a while (they came in yesterday. god bless samoas).


----------



## missaf (Feb 21, 2006)

... Girl Scout Cookies ...

I DIDN'T GET TO ORDER ANY THIS YEAR! 

Thanks for the reminder, now I'm in withdrawls


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a fantasy about a BHM guy working around the house fixing stuff...I dunno why..but a HUGE turn on..hehe


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, I for one am not FAT and LAZY.... FAT *yes*, LAZY *no*..... 

I work six days a week and am otherwise a very active and busy woman. I don't see why anyone would just lay around, eat and get fat..... I am FAT because it is comfortable for me to be that way and it makes for much more of me to LOVE. 

Although, it is nice to just lay around and be as LAZY as I can be when I get a chance too, there is nothing wrong with it at all. For health's sake though, getting up and getting around a bit certainly don't hurt either.


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Well, I for one am not FAT and LAZY.... FAT *yes*, LAZY *no*.....
> 
> I work six days a week and am otherwise a very active and busy woman. I don't see why anyone would just lay around, eat and get fat..... I am FAT because it is comfortable for me to be that way and it makes for much more of me to LOVE.
> 
> Although, it is nice to just lay around and be as LAZY as I can be when I get a chance too, there is nothing wrong with it at all. For health's sake though, getting up and getting around a bit certainly don't hurt either.



i didnt mean to suggest ANYONE here was fat and lazy. they don't necessarily go hand-in-hand. i just know that it can be a turn on for most guys and wondered if it was for any females.

sorry if any offense was taken.


----------



## James_au (Feb 25, 2006)

Funny, I was bashed and accused of being a troll a few years back for asking the same question on this board one or two years ago. The fool's name was William I think.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 26, 2006)

dannyz_au said:


> Funny, I was bashed and accused of being a troll a few years back for asking the same question on this board one or two years ago. The fool's name was William I think.


William's a touchy fellow. He does, however, have his _reasons_ for being touchy.



Dibaby35 said:


> I have a fantasy about a BHM guy working around the house fixing stuff...I dunno why..but a HUGE turn on..hehe


I can see why. Studies indicate that a guy who does housework is more likely to get jumped. 

-Qit


----------



## missaf (Feb 26, 2006)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I can see why. Studies indicate that a guy who does housework is more likely to get jumped.
> 
> -Qit



No kiddin', a honey do list always ends in honey gettin' some in my house, LOL


----------

